# Sharpen your blades using your table saw?



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't know, I just ran across this video on youtube of a guy using a diamond blade on his table saw to sharpen his table saw (or circular saw, or scms) blades using a diamond blade. Cracked me up. Thought it might generate some comments. Maybe this has been around the block before and I just missed it? Anyway, check it out.


----------



## wiwildcat (Jan 10, 2013)

Seems like a lot of trouble for a cheap circ saw blade. And doesn't look like it is that accurate either. With the right jig, it could be better, but would never be as accurate as a sharpening shop with the correct tools. With the cost of the diamond blade, might be able to buy a bunch of disposable saw blades or cover the cost to professionally sharpener a blade many times.
Not worth my time or money to try it. My forest blades will never see this device.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The reason he'd sharpening a cheap blade is because you don't dare put a 100 dollar blade on that jig. I'll stick to having my blades professional sharpened.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

if you look at a factory ground blade most are alternate ground. one left one right.


----------



## trevorlamont (Jan 9, 2013)

I would be really reluctant to do it. New blades aren't that expensive.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks very hard to control consistency with…he's basically aiming it manually, and likely varying the amount he takes off, thus the balance, as well as changing the hook angle slightly. I sure wouldn't try it on a well made blade, and the cheap blades (like the one he's sharpening) aren't worth the effort IMO. The cost of the diamond and the cheap blade add up to the cost of a decent blade in the first place. If you've already got the diamond and the cheap blade on hand, can't hurt to try. A sharp cheap blade is better than a dull one, but you've still got the inferior carbide, cheap steel body, and the poor balance to deal with once you're done, so it's not likely to cut like a precision blade even when sharpened.


----------

